# My roostets confused!!!



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Has anybody ever heard of this, 
Today i got home and my ROOSTER was sitting on eggs! Has anybody else's rooster ever done this before?


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

I had a rooster do this once. He sat on them and broke them. They were from newly laying hens and I've been told he's showing them what to do. Not sure. I've not had it happen since.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Pinkter said:


> I had a rooster do this once. He sat on them and broke them. They were from newly laying hens and I've been told he's showing them what to do. Not sure. I've not had it happen since.


Thank you pinkter!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

My roosters routinely inspect the nests. They climb in and out, usually with a hen right there, and they talk the whole time. It's like they are giving instructions or something. I have had them climb in and then pick up some bedding and put it into the other corner, talk, talk, talk.

Just like a man to tell a woman how to do a job that only she can do in the first place.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

roosters can do all sorts of odd things
including showing hens the good nexting spots, where the good food is 
& they have also been known to raise chicks after the hen was taken out by something with big teath.
so sitting on eggs i guess might be possible


good luck
piglett


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

matt_kas said:


> Has anybody ever heard of this,
> Today i got home and my ROOSTER was sitting on eggs! Has anybody else's rooster ever done this before?


I have heard some breeds(like the silkie) is so broody that even the roos will try to brood.


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

I have had my golden laced banny roosters sit on a nest with both rhode island eggs and golden laced banny hen eggs and move the rhode island eggs to the side and leave the golden laced eggs were they are suppose to be. I have no idea why?


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

briannasellars said:


> I have had my golden laced banny roosters sit on a nest with both rhode island eggs and golden laced banny hen eggs and move the rhode island eggs to the side and leave the golden laced eggs were they are suppose to be. I have no idea why?


that is odd. my silkie hens would sit on a pile of rocks if i let them
i think they could even hatch those too

piglett


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

briannasellars said:


> I have had my golden laced banny roosters sit on a nest with both rhode island eggs and golden laced banny hen eggs and move the rhode island eggs to the side and leave the golden laced eggs were they are suppose to be. I have no idea why?


Gee's. Talk about discrimination!  Maybe he thought the other was prettier?


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

Ya no kidding. Lol


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

I had a silkie roo that sat on eggs


----------

